# Have any of you ladies tried any female libido enhancers?



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Ladies,

I'm just curious. Have any of the women on this board tried any of the many female libido enhancers out there? Do any of them work?

I've heard stories that Viagra works on women, too, though not as well. There's a whole lot of herbal supplements out there for this, too. Has anybody tried them?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> I have just ordered Zestra from my pharmacy, a topical product that is supposed to enhance blood flow and increase sensitivity. Not sure if this is the type of product you're interested in? I haven't tried it yet, but will report back after I do if you're interested. Here's the link: Zestra®
> 
> If that product doesn't work for me, the next thing I have earmarked to try is ArginMax: Sexual Enhancement For Women | ArginMax For Women
> 
> Note that I am not trying to increase libido, but to increase sensitivity, as I've lost some.


Cool! I hope you report back to us.

With all those products that claim to do the trick, you'd think that there would be at least ONE that absolutely works for women. I know that all women are different in a lot of different ways, and there are many different causes for LD, but I think it is just plain unfair for them not to have a reliable enhancement product that is universal.

If I were a woman I'd be screaming for help! 

Anybody else?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> I'm not aware of other products? Can you share others that you know about? Viagra, I've heard, really doesn't work for women.


There's literally hundreds of products out there that make the claim to increase female libido. All you have to do is look online. Some of the one's I've seen are: Lexafem, Zygasm, Mystique for Her, High T for Her, Female Libido Plus, et.al. These are all natural, and don't require a prescription.

Then there is Addyi, by prescription only, though the results are not great. There is also something call the female Viagra, don't know much about it..


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife takes daily progesterone, and uses a topical low-dose compounded testosterone cream, and those seem to work very well in combination. The latter seems to work best if I apply it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> The way you worded that, I have to ask: does your wife know that she's using testosterone cream...? :grin2:


Oh yeah! She most certainly knows because she, her hormone specialist, and I discussed the options extensively. We call it vitamin O.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

@OliviaG: yes, they're bioidentical, she's been using this for several years, and there have been no negative reactions. She is post-menopausal. And last summer she added a bioidentical estrogen patch, but I think it's a particular variant of estrogen (estradiol) that does not transform into undesirable forms that increase cancer risk. Oral versions of estrogen HRT are dangerous, but the patch is apparently safe and conveys some additional benefits.


What's new in hormone replacement therapy: focus on transdermal estradiol and micronized progesterone. - PubMed - NCBI


> Unlike oral estrogens, transdermal estradiol has been shown not to increase the risk of VTE, or stroke (doses ≤ 50 μg), and to confer a significantly lower risk for gallbladder disease. Unlike some progestogens, progesterone is also not associated with an increased risk of VTE, or with an increased risk of breast cancer. Based on these data, which are now included in the guidelines, the use of transdermal estradiol and micronized progesterone could reduce or possibly even negate the excess risk of VTE, stroke, cholecystitis, and possibly even breast cancer associated with oral HRT use.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Olivia G, I am over 10 years post menopausal and have used bioidenticals, both pills and under the tongue troche and now using pellet therapy. Estrogen and testosterone pellets inserted in the buttocks and oral Progesterone. Have a few friends who were using this and raved about it. I too loved the initial rush of hormones and side effect of a really increased libido, but I have had the undesirable side effect of breakthrough bleeding. So much so that I have decided to not repeat the pellets after this second time. 

What is unfortunate about pellet therapy is that if you get the unwanted side effect of breakthrough bleeding (not many women get this side effect I was told by my provider, or they get it once and then their bodies compensate) then it is impossible to reduce the dosage of the Estrogen already in place so you have to increase the dosage of Progesterone. 

Am now looking into other alternatives as I am not going to just let my libido or my sex life become non existent. Am grateful my husband is understanding when I go LD, but it isn't who I am or want to be. 

If I don't find something suitable with bioidenticals (BHRT) I will go the straight HRT route.

Feel free to PM me if you have further queries.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had good luck handing over my wallet.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

Luvher4life said:


> I'm just curious. Have any of the women on this board tried any of the many female libido enhancers out there? Do any of them work?


I, too, am curious about this. My wife has made an appointment with her doctor to discuss possible female libido-enhancing supplements. Many of the ones I've researched online seem to be proprietary mixes of natural herbs, vitamins, etc. In other words, stuff you could get over the counter anyway.

I don't trust online testimonials where all these people supposedly weigh in on the effectiveness of a given drug, since they could all easily have been written by a representative of the company.


----------

